# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Акустика из шкатулки. Портативный мобильный динамик Logitech® X100: уникальный стиль и бескомпромисс

## Labs

Беспроводная колонка – это весьма полезная и удобная вещь в арсенале современных аудиоустройств. Теперь праздник можно взять с собой – для истинных меломанов и модников любая пора года зазвучит по-новому с портативным мобильным динамиком Logitech® X100. Девайс с лучшими в своем классе звуковыми характеристиками разработан специально для активных и динамичных людей и дарит широкие возможности – полную свободу передвижения. 

Придать лоска вечеринке очень просто! Динамик превосходит традиционный взгляд на дизайн, задавая высокую планку своим внешним видом. Классические формы отошли в прошлое. Этот гаджет не может не поражать своим стилем людей с нестандартным мышлением. Колонка напоминает кулон. Портативный девайс, не требует устойчивых поверхностей – его можно не только поставить, но и подвесить. Поездки в машине, путешествия на яхте или катере – любой динамичный отдых сделает еще веселее колонка Logitech® X100. 

Возможности досуга безграничны – вы без проблем сможете насладиться любимыми композициями даже вдали от розеток или компьютера. Посредством подключения по Bluetooth к любому устройству, такой гаджет станет идеальным спутником и подарит море эмоций, куда бы вы ни отправились: на пикник, в гости к друзьям или в путешествие. Главное – это настроение, с которым вы едете в поездку, ведь улыбка – залог хорошего отдыха.

Logitech® X100 – это “зверь”, его басы просто сшибают с ног. Инженерам-акустикам здесь стоит отдать должное: при своей компактности, устройство поражает способностью выдавать действительно богатый, объемный и естественный  звук. Этот мини арт-объект способен создавать атмосферу настоящего праздника в любых условиях.

К тому же, наслаждаться кристально-чистым звучанием теперь можно еще дольше, ведь заряда батареи хватает на 5 часов непрерывной работы. Больше не стоит переживать о времени и расстоянии – любимая музыка всегда рядом!

Ультрамодные, насыщенные цвета, в которых выполнено устройство (желтый, оранжевый, красный, серый и зелёный), в свою очередь, не оставят ваш гаджет незамеченным и подарят всем окружающим солнечное настроение.

Портативный динамик Logitech® X100 стал сюрпризом для многих и, безусловно, войдет в список устройств, которые смогут надолго задержаться в коллекции ценителя по-настоящему креативной техники.

----------

